# Magic Lantern adds raw histogram/auto-ETTR & raw silent DNG bursts :-)



## Marsu42 (May 21, 2013)

One more reason to use Magic Lantern not only for video: With the new capability to read raw sensor data they've got two great new amazing features for still shooters.

** Raw histogram* even in "normal" photo-mode (& of course live view): Unlike the Canon version you can see beyond the jpeg range, this should be a great even for people who never used ml before. Also it's amazing that Canon *didn't* add this feature in their fw, not even for 1d cameras...

* *Automatic ETTR*: Now you can auto-expose to the right to max. dynamic resolution & minimize noise with clipping prevention!

* *Silent DNG burst pics* (capture the live view image w/o flipping the mirror) - it's not full raw resolution and it might show the usual movie moire, but you can capture successive shots in 14bit raw as long as your cf/sd card can keep up  ... for example my 60d takes 53x 1737x1156 shots in <10sec, other more newer & better camera bodies have a larger lv resolution and deeper buffers für 100+ shots.

These features aren't yet available for all cameras, if you want to try you've currently got to use a nightly build: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?board=33.0


----------



## wickidwombat (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Magic Lantern adds raw silents DNG Bursts & raw Auto-ETTR *

i was wondering about this so effectively on a 5Dmk3 you can capture full res raws at 24FPS now!??!!
INSANE!


----------



## tombu (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Magic Lantern adds raw silents DNG Bursts & raw Auto-ETTR *

I hope my 600D supports autoETTR  Would be very useful when taking landscapes!


----------



## Marsu42 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Magic Lantern adds raw silents DNG Bursts & raw Auto-ETTR *



wickidwombat said:


> i was wondering about this so effectively on a 5Dmk3 you can capture full res raws at 24FPS now!??!!
> INSANE!



It isn't full raw res because a) the data rate would be way to high as a uncompressed dng & b) "only" the live-view buffer is grabbed which has afik different sizes on different camera generations - but it's still great for quick "capture the moment" bursts and timelapses/focus stacking w/o killing your shutter. You can also use the live view 5x zoom mode for extra reach if you just want part of the picture.



tombu said:


> I hope my 600D supports autoETTR  Would be very useful when taking landscapes!



Atm 60d (I've got one, too) isn't supported for auto-ettr but just silent dng, but they're working on it - most features make it first to the cameras where the current development focus is, i.e. 6d/600d/5d3 and are then backported to our good ol' models...


----------

